# Have a warranty Question



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I have bought more fishing equiptment from Walmart then I can list and alot from Half Hitch as well, and have never had any kind of problem with refund or repair if something broke that was relatively new.

Now what has happened that I need advice on is this.Me and my wife went out in late June for dinner at Agein Breeze in Gulf Breeze, we had a bit to drink and I was feeling generous so we went to Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle to look for a ultra lite rod and reel for my step son.I ended up buying him a small, maybe the smallest Penn reel on a shimano rod, a very nice little set up.He had it for about 3 weeks and went out to the Pcola Bch peir with a friend and the tip of the rodd broke off about 6" from the end, and the next week , I had put the reel on an ugly stick and was reeling it in and the reel basicly exploded , the crank and most of the black case just broke off and I can't even get it to crank anymore.

I bring the rod back to GB bait and tackle to get it replaced, and the guy tells me , we don't cover that.(just the rod cause I still had it in the car when I was in the area)He charged me to fix it and I was on my way.I'm thinking it would not be any different with the reel so I guess I'm gonna have to eat that too.

My question is , after talking to some people, like at halfhitch for example, I find out their policy with Shimano anyway is if the rod breaks for any reason , even if I run it over on the way out of the store, they will exchange it right there no questions asked.I know Walmart will do the same.This is because Shimano will reimburse the retailer for any loss they have in the first year.

So why did I get the "Rod" Pun intended.I guess it does'nt matter , even though I have been going to GB bait and Tackle for over 25 years, I'll just go to Half hitch from now on.Just curious as to if any of you have been treated the same.It's all about the customer service.They may have been able to get away with that crap before they had 2 competitors within 10 miles, one of which is in walking distance and had a hell of a sale this last weekend.But not any more, Loyalty works both ways.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Dang!!!!! :banghead :sleeping


----------

